# What did you all do for your memorial day weekend?????



## rustywrangler (May 31, 2010)

We hit the back yard most of the weekend.  Clean up and then play.  Spent most of sunday at my brothers engagement party/future wife's graduation party.

Now sitting out in the back yard enjoying a cold one and some computer time while the kids play untill it rains.

Almost hit 90 here today.

What did you do for the weekend?????


----------



## havasu (May 31, 2010)

It's about 90 here as well, but dry and sunny. I built a shed on the side of the house about 10 years ago, and is covered with termites. Today, I decided to begin dismantling the entire shed before rebuilding it. Since I ran out of room in the trash can, my work has stopped. Time for beer, BBQ, and a dip in the pool.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Jun 2, 2010)

Went to a school play with my boys, neighbors Crawfish boil, worked on the backyard...at this point in my backyard, I'm dividing the projects into piles. Then I'll try to put them, swingsets, together.  Then to the garage - working on the landscape as my attention span dwindles.


----------



## jeepsurf (Jun 4, 2010)

Work                          .


----------



## havasu (Jun 4, 2010)

jeepsurf said:


> Work                          .



What is this 4 letter word you speak of?


----------



## jeepsurf (Jun 10, 2010)

havasu said:


> What is this 4 letter word you speak of?



Must

































be



































nice.


----------

